# MFA Production/Directing 2013 Treatments



## bozant (Sep 8, 2012)

I am applying to UCLA, among others, and they ask for treatments. Anybody else out there applying, or accepted in a previous year (to UCLA or another) willing to share their treatments? Or, at least, advice?


----------



## Robin101 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm applying to UCLA, but I haven't started my treatment yet. The directions say to write the treatment for a short, are you planning on writing yours in more of a prose form?


----------



## bozant (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know. I don't know what they want or mean by "professional treatment guidelines." Do I write a treatment like a 2 page summary that shows character and plot, or do I write a log line, summary, synopsis, and character descriptions? Does it matter?

I was hoping to get some responses from some people who have been accepted to say this is what I did, or it doesn't matter, etc etc.


----------



## Robin101 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, maybe if we keep replying to each other, others will pay attention to this thread and someone who knows for sure will come along.

But did you see that UCLA has a link of what should be included in your treatment (i.e. loglines, working titles etc.) but I'm just wondering HOW it should be written. My treatment for NYU reads more like a story, so I'm hoping UCLA is more the same.


----------



## bozant (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, that is my same question. I might have seen that link, but maybe not. Can you link me to it?


----------



## Robin101 (Sep 30, 2012)

It's a hyperlink under "original treatment" http://www.tft.ucla.edu/wp-con...rite-A-Treatment.pdf


----------



## bozant (Oct 1, 2012)

Good find. This is extremely helpful.


----------

